# CalMAN v4.1 Beta released



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Spectracal has released beta version 4.1.0 of CalMAN today. 



> New Features
> 1) Added support for the UDT9400 Meter
> 2) Added Direct Display Control (DDC)
> 
> ...


http://www.spectracal.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=2349


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just installed the new version. The displays supported thus far are these:

Panasonic VT25 series firmware 0100-0330 or newer
Panasonic VX100 series
Runco DHD3 firmware 4.0 or newer
Runco Q series

These are all RS232 connections which may or may not cause issues with the usb to RS232 cable needed for most laptops nowadays. 

Hopefully more will be added later. It'd be nice if the manufacturers would adopt some sort of generic coding so that all displays could be included in the future. :nerd:


----------

